# Nevada UTV question



## BigT (Mar 11, 2011)

I am going to head over to Nevada in the coming days to play around. Plan to take my UTV.

I have been looking but can't seem to find anything. Does anyone know if you have to buy an out of state registration for the OHV to ride in Nevada?

The place I am headed is so remote, I'd be surprised to see anyone, but you never know these days.. Tons of people in the hills with the current state of things. 

Thanks!


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

The last that I checked as long as it is registered in Utah you have 15 days of playing in Nevada before you need to register it there.


----------



## BigT (Mar 11, 2011)

Thanks!


----------



## johnrr65 (Nov 7, 2019)

Critter said:


> The last that I checked as long as it is registered in Utah you have 15 days of playing in Nevada before you need to register it there.


+1


----------

